# How old should a pup be when u take it home?



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

As the title suggests, i would like to know when is the best time to take a new puppy away from its mum and littermates to a new home environment??

This question is especially directed at breeders as i would like tp hear your thought and opinions on when it is best for this process to take place, as i know there is a lot of debate on this subject. Although any info from anybody is greatly appreciated.

Gill


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

there has been a thread "age for selling pups" this week if you read this theres already a lot of oppions on there ,but i believe 8 weeks is the best age


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

We got Zach at Seven weeks, the breeder thought he was ready to leave mum as was quite confident, and would allow for a gradual separation for the mum. I was a bit worried as I heard the correct age was 8 weeks but in Gwen Bailey's "The Perfect Puppy" she states 7 weeks is the ideal age so that reassured me. Have had no problems with him


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I breed Shih Tzus and i dont let my pups go till they are at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

8 weeks is the absolute minimum!


----------



## northeastborders (Nov 1, 2008)

Seven weeks has always worked well for us x


----------



## nic (Oct 31, 2008)

we've never let a pup go before 8 weeks,they are just not ready and still need they're mum,too early and you could have a nervous pup


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

usually from 7 weeks


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

When I was breeding I would never let them go til 8 weeks and a least a few days after thier first shots to make sure there was no reactions...Jill


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

from full weaning to going home is a crucial time for pups to learn weeks 3-10 being the most crucial 49days from birth is the earliest a puppy aptitude test can be done weeks 8-10weeks the puppy is most at risk to avoidence response to traumatic experiences weeks 12-16 pup learns who is boss and puppy biting and tug of war games should stop

I bred staffies, poodles, yorkies and now GS none of my pups have or will go before 12weeks my cats go at 15-20 weeks I wont take animals from other breeders until the 12 weeke either


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

On average between 7 and 8 weeks, depending on a) the development of the puppy and b) the experience of the new owners. A commercial breeder cannot sell puppies under 8 weeks old, but in interestingly, Guide Dogs for the Blind let their puppies go to puppy walkers at 6 weeks as they want the increased socialisation. However, puppy walkers are experienced puppy owners, so not novices.



> I bred staffies, poodles, yorkies and now GS none of my pups have or will go before 12weeks my cats go at 15-20 weeks I wont take animals from other breeders until the 12 weeke either


Tasha, I can understand yorkies (and other toy breeds) not going before 12 weeks, but would be extremely worried about larger breeds. I would be very concerned about a puppy that is not going out socialising before 12 weeks. Have all your litters been very small ones? as I cannot imagine anyone having the time to give he individual socialisation and training puppies need from around 8 weeks onwards. Far too strong bonds will have formed in a large litter. Do you keep them in the house or in kennels?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

We brought our pup home when she was 7 weeks, 4 days old. And she is an absolute joy. The best dog I have ever owned.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

I do not believe in crating kenneling or caging animals they are my full time job my staffs biggest litter was 13 all survived all are much loved well rounded and bomb proof my gsd litter was 5 and each had equal time and input 4 are policedogs 1 is a security dog and I have a waiting list from police forces and security companies as my dogs socialise with cats sheep cows horses other dogs children and rabbits so tend not to get distracted by them when working i worked for the police and saw 1st hand the damage done to 5week old pups seperated from their mum


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> 5week old pups seperated from their mum


I totally agree... personally I think 6 weeks is too young, but as I said, Guide Dogs puppies go to puppy walkers at this age.

I would not take a puppy that had been with its littermates till 12 weeks (unless it was an exceptional pup  ). By 12 weeks my pups will have been out and about meeting people outside sainsburys (as an example), will have been meeting children - waiting at the school gates, will have been on a bus, will have been by a busy road, with lorries, buses etc going by, will have been in a town centre etc, and not just once, but on many occasions, gradually building it up. I cannot imagine having the time to do this individually with a large litter. I can see that may be a working/security dog does not need this level of socialisation - indeed, I know a number of working gundogs that don't have it (although to be fair, labradors are fairly bombproof dogs), but a family pet needs that level of socialisation to be absolutely bombproof.

The window for introducing these new things closes at around 12 - 14 weeks, so I would be really concerned that valuable socialisation time would be lost. Having said that, if you are breeding for security / police dogs, then I can see the same level of socialisation is possibly not necessary. I wouldn't recommend it for a pet though.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

all my staffs are family pets and in some cases arrived before the kids all my pups are socialised in the comunity from one week of their 2nd jab usually in twos unless their new family are visiting in which case its just them and me so the new owners are confident and familiar to the pup before they go with them for good this system weeds out the part time dog wanters leaving the most serious owners have 3 families waiting for gs as family pets


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm pleased it has worked out for your puppies and their owners. It's not something that is particularly common though, and I think the dangers of insufficient socialisation outweigh any benefits of staying with the breeder.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I think the dangers of insufficient socialisation outweigh any benefits of staying with the breeder.


I agree, between 7 and 12 weeks we introduced Zach to an unbelievable amount of new situations, dogs and people and I believe this has helped him be so friendly and confident with everything  My friend has a cockerspaniel puppy, picked it up after 9 weeks then by the time she had the injections and everything vital weeks had passed, she is now quite timid in some situations and pretty wary of other dogs. I'm not just putting it down to this but I think it may be related...


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

then she came from a poorly organised breeders 

my pups come in contact with cats other dogs cows horses sheep rabbits children of all ages the hoover the washing machine stereo fireworks cars shops parks and their new owners who will have visited and gone on trips with us as often as they can


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

I let mine go at 8 weeks not before 

My current two both came home at 8 weeks old,niether breeder would let us bring them home before then.
Both went everywhere we did, shops,parks busy roads etc even the school playground


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

We got Poppy when she was nearly 6 weeks, I know it was very early but her mother had 11 pups and couldn't cope, so she ad to be weaned early before she was rejected, I don't think it has made a bit of difference however I wouldn'r have chosen it this way, we got Lady at 8 weeks and she has behaved no diferently to the way Poppy did! I have to say though, Poppy was far quicker to house train though, whether that was due to age though, I'm not sure!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Tasha said:


> then she came from a poorly organised breeders
> 
> my pups come in contact with cats other dogs cows horses sheep rabbits children of all ages the hoover the washing machine stereo fireworks cars shops parks and their new owners who will have visited and gone on trips with us as often as they can


Thats brill - just a shame others arent as organised as u!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> then she came from a poorly organised breeders


I think that's a bit harsh... I appreciate you may be superwoman and do all the socialising x 13 times (cos you'd need to take them all out individually), but I don't think many breeders would be able to do this, nor is keeping them till 12 weeks and socialising them part of being a good reputable breeder IMHO. (and tbh, I still don't think a breeder could give the individual attention during that crucial period that a new owner would).

I would favour a breeder who lets their pups around 7/8 weeks and thought I was capable of socialising and (just as importantly) bonding with the puppy during those vital weeks.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

a lot of breeders think Im nuts but Im very particular who gets my animals lol and I like to think my animals are long term family members and castles dont get built on sand foundations he he


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> We got Poppy when she was nearly 6 weeks, I know it was very early but her mother had 11 pups and couldn't cope, so she ad to be weaned early before she was rejected,


By 6 weeks they will be weaned anyway, and the dam doesn't have that much influence on them... it is from their siblings that they learn more than the dam in the last few weeks in a litter.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I think that's a bit harsh... I appreciate you may be superwoman and do all the socialising x 13 times (cos you'd need to take them all out individually), but I don't think many breeders would be able to do this, nor is keeping them till 12 weeks and socialising them part of being a good reputable breeder IMHO. (and tbh, I still don't think a breeder could give the individual attention during that crucial period that a new owner would).
> 
> I would favour a breeder who lets their pups around 7/8 weeks and thought I was capable of socialising and (just as importantly) bonding with the puppy during those vital weeks.


I have a lifetime commitment to the animals I breed I never said I was superwoman but I dont work they are my work so yes I have time for them individually I make time and socialisation with their new owners start at 5weeks that way its not such a shock when they leave me for good I dont have phonecalls with pleasfor help about biting toileting growling or misplaced aggression


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I wouldn't say you're nuts... I get the impression that you do it yourself either because you don't trust your puppy owners to do it? or you like to be in control of it? or maybe your just puppy mad... and want to do it all over and over again.... obviously you have your way of doing things and I fully respect that, but that doesn't mean it's necessary, nor necessarily the best thing to do. 

There is crucial bonding time to thing of too... I would not be happy having to wait till 12 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I wouldn't say you're nuts... I get the impression that you do it yourself either because you don't trust your puppy owners to do it? or you like to be in control of it? or maybe your just puppy mad... and want to do it all over and over again.... obviously you have your way of doing things and I fully respect that, but that doesn't mean it's necessary, nor necessarily the best thing to do.
> 
> There is crucial bonding time to thing of too... I would not be happy having to wait till 12 weeks.


Gosh no. I want my bundle of fluff as soon as I can - at 12 weeks I have missed a lot of the fluffiness


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Dundee said:


> By 6 weeks they will be weaned anyway, and the dam doesn't have that much influence on them... it is from their siblings that they learn more than the dam in the last few weeks in a litter.


day 21 to 49 a dog may be weaned at this stage but the dams discipline is crucial to the dogs behaviour

weeks 8 to 10 fear impact stage experiences likely to entire life most likely to develope avoidence response cowering in corners shying away ect


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh no. I want my bundle of fluff as soon as I can - at 12 weeks I have missed a lot of the fluffiness


LOL welcome back mrsd


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

the difference in an 8 week old gsd and a 12 week old gsd is massive and i personally as the new owner wouldnt like to miss out on this such importand 4 weeks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> LOL welcome back mrsd


Howdy Lou


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

staffies and sheperds have reputations to ensure that my animals are sound they need a firm grounding I work with my pup owners and puppies are aptitude tested for suitablility rather than awww there soooo cute I wanna that one as with both breeds this is neither advisable or safe

I should let on that I have a compass qualification, a hnd in animal wefare and managment and Ive worked with Roger Mugford as a client and staff Ive also worked with police and security dogs


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Tasha, I agree, considering the breeds you have you're taking a very responsible attitude to their welfare. My point is that I do not think it is necessary (or beneficial) to keep puppies till 12 weeks which was the original question. I think we will have to agree to disagree 

PS - you don't need to let on about anything... It's what's being said that's important. I've learned in life that qualifications and experience don't always go hand in hand with most knowledge, in the same way as length of time doing something doesn't necessarily equate with ability in that area... (not applying that to you btw  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Tasha said:


> staffies and sheperds have reputations to ensure that my animals are sound they need a firm grounding I work with my pup owners and puppies are aptitude tested for suitablility rather than awww there soooo cute I wanna that one as with both breeds this is neither advisable or safe
> 
> I should let on that I have a compass qualification, a hnd in animal wefare and managment and Ive worked with Roger Mugford as a client and staff Ive also worked with police and security dogs


I take my hat off to you and bow to your superior knowledge - I sincerely do. Please could you explain what a compass qualification is, thank you.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I take my hat off to you and bow to your superior knowledge - I sincerely do. Please could you explain what a compass qualification is, thank you.


Im qualified to train security and agility dogs and Im working on search and rescue my dogs already qualified and I am to work her just not yet to train her


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> I take my hat off to you and bow to your superior knowledge - I sincerely do. Please could you explain what a compass qualification is, thank you.


I think compass offer distance learning courses in canine behaviour, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> I think compass offer distance learning courses in canine behaviour, but I could be wrong.


no thats it on the nose I did my onsight with chartwell


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Im qualified to train security and agility dogs


What qualifications do you have to train agility dogs? Who do you train them for? All the agility I've ever done has been training owners to train their own dogs. I've not heard of an agility training qualification. I used to do agility with Katherine Tasker, although not for a while now as I now do gundog work.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

the breeder of our akita pup says that if the pup is ready go we can take him at 6 weeks, i know that the best bonding period for an akita is between 6 - 10 weeks and dont wan to miss out on too much of this and dont want to miss out on too much of him growing up lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> the breeder of our akita pup says that if the pup is ready go we can take him at 6 weeks, i know that the best bonding period for an akita is between 6 - 10 weeks and dont wan to miss out on too much of this and dont want to miss out on too much of him growing up lol


I'd give him an extra week just because in that extra week him and his litter mates may teach each other to playbite a little more softly, and it will help you to teach bite inhibition (being able to bite very softly)


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for you reply Tasha - for some reason it came to me as a private message? I didn't think there was a qualification in agility (unless things have changed drastically since I did it) I'm not sure that doing a course in it counts as a qualification, but glad you enjoyed it though... did you compete? I only dabbled in Grade 1 and although still go along occasionally for a bit of fun, some things are counterproductive to gundog training, so only do it with the dog I don't compete in working tests and trials with.

Your search and rescue training sounds interesting - where abouts do you do it?. One of the guys in my gundog class is an Arson Detection Handler for the Fire Service. It's really interesting seeing the difference between his detection dog and the one he is training for gundog work.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> the breeder of our akita pup says that if the pup is ready go we can take him at 6 weeks


I agree with Louise - I would wait at least a week, preferably two before bringing your pup home. They will miss out on valuable lessons that the will learn from littermates. As Akita's are not particularly sociable dogs, I would not want to take one away that early. You will not miss out on any bonding time if you take puppy at 8 weeks.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

its not a specific qualification part of a much broader course brought about by rules regarding the supply of training and required insurance the same as animal behaviourists have to be registered with APBC government red tape basically


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Tasha said:


> my pups come in contact with cats other dogs cows horses sheep rabbits children of all ages the hoover the washing machine stereo fireworks cars shops parks and their new owners who will have visited and gone on trips with us as often as they can


I would personally say that the things you have listed (possibly excepting the farm animals for some) are the basic minimum I would expect a breeder to do if they were keeping a puppy until 8 weeks, they are mostly everyday occurances in most households. I would expect much, much more if they were keeping them until 12 weeks.

I would also (as a breeder myself) not consider that any breeder, no matter how well organsied, could give 13 pups as much one to one attention and socialisation as a new owner could give a single puppy.

I like my puppies to go at around 8 weeks, but have and would consider a puppy going at 7 1/2 weeks to the right home. I have also kept one puppy until 12 weeks, but I made sure that it got the same socialisation as it would have done had it been a 'keeper'.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

perhaps before you comment on what I can or cant do with my babies you spend an average day on my property as for the 13 pups that was her biggest litter and was a nightmare but I was home 24/7 up at 6am to ensure they had the attention required this is a system that works for me and I WILL NOT BE BULLIED INTO CHANGING WHAT WORKS FOR ME just because it doesnt fit in with how other individuals operate !!! but I have strict guidelines as to WHO buys my babies if THEY DONT MEASURE UP THEY DONT GET THE ANIMAL


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I WILL NOT BE BULLIED INTO CHANGING WHAT WORKS FOR ME just because it doesnt fit in with how other individuals operate


Tasha, I don't think anyone has bullied you into changing what you do, and hope you don't think that was my intention as it wasn't. However, as the question was asked, I think it right to point at that it is not necessary to keep them till 12 weeks, nor is it common practice, or, because of the amount of work involved, beneficial.

I'm certainly not questioning your devotion or the amount of socialisation that you do if you say you do all that a new owner can do, individually, just pointing out the drawbacks of waiting till 12 weeks to bring a pup home and that it is definately not the norm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Tasha said:


> perhaps before you comment on what I can or cant do with my babies you spend an average day on my property as for the 13 pups that was her biggest litter and was a nightmare but I was home 24/7 up at 6am to ensure they had the attention required this is a system that works for me and I WILL NOT BE BULLIED INTO CHANGING WHAT WORKS FOR ME just because it doesnt fit in with how other individuals operate !!! but I have strict guidelines as to WHO buys my babies if THEY DONT MEASURE UP THEY DONT GET THE ANIMAL


Gosh that was very harsh and not necessary IMO. Some one has lost a beloved pet and do not need to hear such harshness. No need to be so defensive either. In any case any animal regardless of how they are brought up can get an infection and die - yours included.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Tasha said:


> perhaps before you comment on what I can or cant do with my babies you spend an average day on my property as for the 13 pups that was her biggest litter and was a nightmare but I was home 24/7 up at 6am to ensure they had the attention required this is a system that works for me and I WILL NOT BE BULLIED INTO CHANGING WHAT WORKS FOR ME just because it doesnt fit in with how other individuals operate !!! but I have strict guidelines as to WHO buys my babies if THEY DONT MEASURE UP THEY DONT GET THE ANIMAL


Oh Dear Another shouting "I am being Bullied" Could you point out to me where another member has told you to change your ways !!!!IMO


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

jackson said:


> I would personally say that the things you have listed (possibly excepting the farm animals for some) are the basic minimum I would expect a breeder to do if they were keeping a puppy until 8 weeks, they are mostly everyday occurances in most households. I would expect much, much more if they were keeping them until 12 weeks.
> 
> I would also (as a breeder myself) not consider that any breeder, no matter how well organsied, could give 13 pups as much one to one attention and socialisation as a new owner could give a single puppy.
> 
> I like my puppies to go at around 8 weeks, but have and would consider a puppy going at 7 1/2 weeks to the right home. I have also kept one puppy until 12 weeks, but I made sure that it got the same socialisation as it would have done had it been a 'keeper'.


specifically how much more would you expect them to be exposed to???

why could I not provide sufficent one to one attention???


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Tasha, I don't think anyone has bullied you into changing what you do, and hope you don't think that was my intention as it wasn't. However, as the question was asked, I think it right to point at that it is not necessary to keep them till 12 weeks, nor is it common practice, or, because of the amount of work involved, beneficial.
> 
> I'm certainly not questioning your devotion or the amount of socialisation that you do if you say you do all that a new owner can do, individually, just pointing out the drawbacks of waiting till 12 weeks to bring a pup home and that it is definately not the norm.


why should it not be necessary 
why is it not beneficial

week8 to 10 of a pups life are documented to be the fear stage so why at such a vunerable stage would it be acceptable to remove it from its mother and siblings!!!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tasha said:


> week8 to 10 of a pups life are documented to be the fear stage so why at such a vunerable stage would it be acceptable to remove it from its mother and siblings!!!


6-10 weeks is the perfect time to take a pup, by the time it gets to 13 weeks it is dependent on its mum and litter mates, i think you will end up with a whold load of shy puppies, if they are intheir new home and experiencing all these things with their new owner and they get scared then surley it is better for the new owner to see the fear and then they cam overcome it together, no??

i started this thread off as i wanted to know peoples opinion of when i should pick up my akita pup, now it has turned into you shouting your mouth off about keeping puppies till 13 weeks, if my breeder said i couldnt have tihe pup til 13 weeks i would have went elsewhere not matter how good the breeding or pedigree was, but 13 weeks the dog should be almost toilet trained in its new home with its new owners IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Tasha, you obviously care a great deal about these pups so much so that maybe you don't trust the new owners to do all the important socialisation as well as you will. If giving the pups to their owners at 12 weeks has always worked out well for you, good luck to you. Do you still keep in contact with the owners? If so perhaps you can share some stories of their settling in time, how they are with other dogs/situations etc.

Each to their own, like I said I got Zach at 7 weeks (and would happily do that again) and he is very confident and friendly, as I'm sure some of your pups are. There is a great deal of differing advice out there as has been seen on this thread and others. As long as all your pups go on to be bold, friendly, and healthy animals I think thats all that matters.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Tasha said:


> perhaps before you comment on what I can or cant do with my babies you spend an average day on my property as for the 13 pups that was her biggest litter and was a nightmare but I was home 24/7 up at 6am to ensure they had the attention required this is a system that works for me and I WILL NOT BE BULLIED INTO CHANGING WHAT WORKS FOR ME just because it doesnt fit in with how other individuals operate !!! but I have strict guidelines as to WHO buys my babies if THEY DONT MEASURE UP THEY DONT GET THE ANIMAL


No-one has suggested you chaneg what you do, and no-one is bullying you. Others, myself included have just stated our opinions ont he matter and why we hold those opinions.

All the above you describe, yet again,. I perceive as minimum requirements. I would be home 24/7 with any litter, giving them my full attention during my/their waking hours, sleep with them for 2-5 weeks and am extremely fussy about who they go to.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Tasha said:


> specifically how much more would you expect them to be exposed to???
> 
> why could I not provide sufficent one to one attention???


I didn't say you couldn't give _sufficient _attention, but there is absolutely no way that you can expose 13 puppies to as much and as efficiently as someone who has one puppy can. For example, if you took each puppy out for, say an hour every single day, that is 13 hours. That is 12 hours away from the whole rest of the litter, unless you also have another person who can sit with them all day.

Could a person with a litter of 13 puppies afford to while away the hours sat outside a supermarket watching the world go by with their pup, for example?! Are the pups likely to have all been exposed to anywhere near the 100 people each that Ian Dunbar suggests by 12 weeks?

The reason guide dog puppies go at 6 weeks is because they need to be entirely well adjusted. They also need to bond far more with humans than other dogs. Whilst it clearly works for them, I do think that 6 weeks is too early for most puppies. BuT I also think 12 weeks is too late, and it seems that just about every dog breeder in the country, the KC and the government all think 8 weeks is about right. (Obviously excepting very small toy breeds)

So whilst it sems your views aren't wrong, it does seem they are fairly unique.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I also wanted to add up to jacksons post that u also should spend 15 mins twice per day with training the individuall pupps, that is then 30 mins with each pup which counts up to 6 and a half hours per day added up to the already 12 hours mentioned.
Im not saying what ur doing is right or wrong, but me with only 2 pups find it hard to imagine how u cope with all this. 
Me and my husband together spend nearly a full day with our pups to ensure they are well looked after. That inculedes playing with them - playing with them one on one. Training one on one. Going for a walk twice per day. Cleaning up after them. Socialising them with different sitations and the list doesnt end here lol 

I just wish u good luck with what ur doing but i agree with the others that its not necessary to keep the pups till 12 weeks old


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i let mine go at 8 weeks but if i felt they are not ready i would keep them a little bit longer


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't breed, but both my puppies have come home at 8 weeks old to the day. Both were offered to me the weekend before they turned 8 weeks old which would have made one just over 7 weeks and the other very nearly 8 weeks old.

I personally would not take a pup any earlier, and I definitely wouldn't want to wait till 12 weeks old as a pet owner.


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 4, 2008)

I breed St Bernards and wouldn't let them go before 8 weeks and they're pretty much the size of full grown terriers by then.
They'd be seperated from their mother by 6ish weeks, so just have to get used to life away from their litter mates.

I know of plenty of breeders who let them go around 7 weeks without any probs but i prefer 8.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Jimbob said:


> I breed St Bernards and wouldn't let them go before 8 weeks and they're pretty much the size of full grown terriers by then.
> They'd be seperated from their mother by 6ish weeks, so just have to get used to life away from their litter mates.
> 
> I know of plenty of breeders who let them go around 7 weeks without any probs but i prefer 8.


Interesting that you seperate them from their Mum at 6 weeks, do you mind me asking why you do this?

My friend has a Saint puppy, she is gorgeous!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Our pups are weaned at 5 weeks, totally away from mum by 6 weeks and they go to their new homes at 8 weeks, by this time they are normally paper trained and ready for the next step to be carried out by their new 'parents'. Ours do not go with their first innoculation and I dont have mine when coming from another breeder with its first innoculation as different vets use different vaccines and have had to start the course over again with a puppy that we bought in


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> Our pups are weaned at 5 weeks, totally away from mum by 6 weeks and they go to their new homes at 8 weeks, by this time they are normally paper trained and ready for the next step to be carried out by their new 'parents'. Ours do not go with their first innoculation and I dont have mine when coming from another breeder with its first innoculation as different vets use different vaccines and have had to start the course over again with a puppy that we bought in


Why is it that you take your pups away from Mum at 6 weeks also?

I am interested in this as my mentor suggested doing this, and because of this, a friend who's litter were 3 weeks older than mine did so at 6 weeks. However, I felt uncomfortable with doing it, so asked on another forum, which has a lot of very experienced breeders on it. The general consensus was that Mum should be allowed free access to her litter until they leave, which I then did and it seems to work for us. My friend also then decided to do the same and said she felt much better having done so, and it was lovely to see Mum with her pups.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm obviously not a breeder and so know very little about it all but is separating them at six weeks done so that they wont have the shock of leaving mum _and_ littermates all at once? I could also see how it may make the pups a bit more confident if they've had the two weeks away from mum before going to a new home.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I'm obviously not a breeder and so know very little about it all but is separating them at six weeks done so that they wont have the shock of leaving mum _and_ littermates all at once? I could also see how it may make the pups a bit more confident if they've had the two weeks away from mum before going to a new home.


I am hoping someone who does this will answer, but in my mentors case she said that Mum's milk would not diminish if they weren't seperated.

I can only go by my own experience, but I allowed Mum free acess at all times, and she naturally wanted to spend less time with them as they got older, usually just popping in for a quick 'feed' or play. All pups did have a short time away from both Mum and littermates each day though (maybe 10-15 minutes). All pups obviously left happily, as not one has cried in it's new home, even at night.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

louise5031 said:


> I'm obviously not a breeder and so know very little about it all but is separating them at six weeks done so that they wont have the shock of leaving mum _and_ littermates all at once? I could also see how it may make the pups a bit more confident if they've had the two weeks away from mum before going to a new home.


Spot on Louise and also we like Mum to be completely dried up before the pups go because of mastitus etc.


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I give my bitch free access to the pups until they go to new homes. It does make it a bit more difficult to get her dry but I think the pups benefit from the interaction. Also, my male dog will do some parenting with the pups. I am careful though to ensure that the pups have carriers to spend time in on their own (or a heap of two or three or them). This does help to get them sleeping apart from Mom and the main litter area, so it's confidence building. Also, they are used to a carrier when going to the new home.

Either system free access or separate at six weeks will work fine, my bitch just likes to keep an eye on them - also she has her own space the pups cannot get to.

Sgurr


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I found this very interesting, with my own shelties I never took mom away she just naturally spent less and less time with them they were house trained by 8 wks having 4 adult dogs really helped with that, and went to their new homes....Jill


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

jackson said:


> I am hoping someone who does this will answer, but in my mentors case she said that Mum's milk would not diminish if they weren't seperated.


Sorry was just hazarding a guess lol


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 4, 2008)

jackson said:


> Why is it that you take your pups away from Mum at 6 weeks also?
> 
> I am interested in this as my mentor suggested doing this, and because of this, a friend who's litter were 3 weeks older than mine did so at 6 weeks. However, I felt uncomfortable with doing it, so asked on another forum, which has a lot of very experienced breeders on it. The general consensus was that Mum should be allowed free access to her litter until they leave, which I then did and it seems to work for us. My friend also then decided to do the same and said she felt much better having done so, and it was lovely to see Mum with her pups.


Hi Jackson,

Mine would be weaned by 5ish weeks. They would be seperated from their mum at 6 weeks. 1. To stop them still trying to feed from her. 2. to stop her trying to feed them.
3. to get them used to life away from her so it's not too big a shock to them when they go to their new homes, losing mum and their littermates all at once would be harder on them.
Plus, my particular bitch will regurgitate her food to give to her pups if she's with them. Not saying all Dams do this but mine does and i've heard of plenty more that do. Mum still wants to feed them, she sees it as her duty so throws up her food to give to them.
I'm not saying that this would work for every breed but St Bernard pups are big strong pups at 6 weeks. 5 or 6 pups still trying to feed off their mum at that age would be more detrimental to the mum, it takes an awful lot out of them.
She would still get time with the pups but very limited and never unsupervised. Remember they are big strong dogs who don't realise their size or strength, i'd also be afraid of injury to a pup if left unsupervised. Your mentor is correct, if the pups keep feeding, mum will keep producing milk.
Not saying this is the right way or wrong way but it's a way that works for me.

Your friends puppy? what's her name, one of my last litter went up your neck of the woods. They called her Willow.

Heading off to Egypt on hols in the morning so won't be able to reply to anything until after the 13th. So looking forward to it.


----------



## kazza1964 (Aug 21, 2008)

My Saint Daisy was from a lovely breeder who's pups are independant at 4 weeks old but still spend time with their mum, I got her at 9 weeks old & she was huge I could only just pick her up 

Here she is at 4 months with Ruby my Dogue who is a month older :001_wub:


----------

